# New Washer and Dryer



## Jackie22 (Sep 20, 2015)

I am thinking about buying a new washer and dryer.  I've always had the top loaders and have been fairly satisfied with them.  I'd like opinions on the front loaders......if they are worth the extra money and any problems that you have had with them.

I know they will hold more clothes and are supposed to be more efficient, but in your opinion are they worth the extra $200 or $300?


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2015)

I've not had a top loading washing machine in many years, they're deemed to be  old fashioned here but I do know they're still very popular in the US.  Most people here have front loaders. Generally if you buy the best you can afford with the biggest load capacity and ensure you have a variable spin speed then you shouldn't have any problems 

Here's a comparison review of both types..

http://designlike.com/6-major-differences-between-front-loading-and-top-loading-washing-machine/


----------



## Lon (Sep 20, 2015)

Yes the Front Loaders are worth it and the price difference will more than pay for itself.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

I bought a front loading w/d set two years ago. Large capacity, with pedestals so I need not bend over. I love them. High efficiency, steam option. Usually I wash my stuff in cold. Works very well. I bought red ones!


----------



## Don M. (Sep 20, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> I am thinking about buying a new washer and dryer.  I've always had the top loaders and have been fairly satisfied with them.  I'd like opinions on the front loaders......if they are worth the extra money and any problems that you have had with them.
> 
> I know they will hold more clothes and are supposed to be more efficient, but in your opinion are they worth the extra $200 or $300?



One of the best things a person can do, IMO, when contemplating a major purchase of new appliances, etc., is to spend some time reading Customer Reviews from the various stores.  Sears, Lowe's, Menard's, etc.,etc., usually have a customer review area on their web sites, and if several people have bought and rated a given appliance, you can usually spot any potential problems before you spend your money.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a Sear's Kenmore Washer and Dryer, happy with both.  The washer is front loading and I am very happy with it after having top loaders all my life.  Told my husband it's almost a pleasure to do laundry since we got it (key word - almost).   I use the low sudsing detergent with it, and still if I use too much there's too many suds...cut back on the amount of liquid detergent I use, always had a habit of using too much.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 20, 2015)

We have top loading washer and front loading dryer, all heavy duty, all Maytag.  They work just great for us.


----------



## imp (Sep 20, 2015)

Years and years ago, Bendix (we called it "Bumdix") came out with one of first residential front-loaders. My uncle bought one. The door seal leaked from day-one. Repaired several times, and always started leaking again!


I imagine that problem was licked. Do not think Bendix still exists.     imp


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 20, 2015)

I have a top load washer and front load dryer. My wife dreaded the idea of having to buy a new washer. Bending over to pick up things is a physical effort and hazard for me now. The dryer is hard enough to deal with. I could never see the sense in a front load washer. What's the plus in bending over and trying to dig things out of the back of the drum?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

Underock, my w/d are on pedestals in order that I need not bend. Hauling heavy stuff put of a top loader has become problematic.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Underock, my w/d are on pedestals in order that I need not bend. Hauling heavy stuff put of a top loader has become problematic.



Supporting myself against the washer and reaching in works well for me. It is a small washer, though. In order to empty the front load dryer, I have to sit. Its very inefficient. Do you ever have leaks from the washer? It seems very counter intuitive to me. When did it become a better idea to contain liquid in a horizontal vs a vertical container?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 20, 2015)

No Underock, my washer never leaks. It plays music though, when it is finished! Lol. Also it's large capacity makes it easier to remove clothing etc a few items at a time, without everything bunching into a heavy lump. Helpful when one is short.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies....my washer/dryer is getting up in years, I'll have to do something soon, leaning toward the front loaders.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 22, 2015)

Having had both Jackie, I highly recommend top loading washers.  Front loaders have a higher percentage of problems due to simple physics.


----------



## Underock1 (Sep 22, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Having had both Jackie, I highly recommend top loading washers.  Front loaders have a higher percentage of problems due to simple physics.



I would think so, Jim. How the idea of front loaders ever came about escapes me, despite the obviously happy users.


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 22, 2015)

My son and daughter-in-law have had problems with their front load washer, but with 3 kids, it gets a big workout....many blue jeans.


----------

